# I can't seem to Beat lizard men



## niunsintel (Apr 22, 2008)

So i've just barely started to play Fantasy and i picked the Dark Elves as my army. Unfortently i can't seem to even Hurt the Lizard men army that my friend has started to play. ANy tips? or suggestions?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... you've picked a pretty hard matchup...

First, before getting to involved with how to beat the Lizards, ya might need to get a grip on how to play what may be the most difficult army to master in Warhammer... The Druchii are not a beginner's army. I'd love to offer tips, but that'd be like the blonde leading the blind. 

Anyone good with Druchii here?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd offer some advice but it's been ages since I've played as Dark Elves and even then I wasn't very successful. The outdated army book really doesn't do you any favours.

Have you tried running the mega cold one knight block of doom?

It's 8 knights with full command (maybe the banner of murder), a hydra banner totting bsb and a highborn with some kind of magical gubbins.

Granted this is point sink hell but you will be able to shift stuff with it.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

What parts of the lizardman list are you having issues with?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

and what is your army list you are using against lizardmen


----------

